
Show HN: Can’t Sleep App – AI composed music sleep app for iOS - thomasdickson
https://cantsleepapp.com/landingpagebetalaunch/
======
thomasdickson
Hey HN, Founder here. Can’t Sleep is an iOS app that helps individuals to fall
asleep faster and wake up feeling fresh. This is achieved through music which
is easy, convenient and has no side effects. What makes this app unique is
that you can enable/disabled elements of the music, and this personalisation
makes the music more effective. The music is then composed in realtime using
algorithms, so it never repeats, never gets boring and is never distracting.
The app has been presented at the Australian Music Psychology Society, run
through CEA’s Collider Accelerator and has won an award from MIT. If you
decide to download the app, let me know what you think here ->
[https://goo.gl/RgHrXZ](https://goo.gl/RgHrXZ) Now that I’m done with the
pitch, my about me and why? I’ve been working on Can’t Sleep App part-time for
the past 4 years now. I have a research interest in how everyday use of music
can improve quality of life, and a background in generative/interactive music.
Currently I am doing my PhD in music psychology specializing in music as a
sleep aid (with the app as a side hustle). I built Can’t Sleep because I think
there are opportunities to create music that is different from what we usually
hear. Specifically, combining evidence based music, interactive music and
music as a “tool”…and also maybe biofeedback/ externally trigger music. I
personally really look forward to the development of this niche as the
technology & music research improve, and as we as listeners shift our mindset
around how we engage with music. What do you think?

